# Cracking the Code of Building Codes



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey all.

I just moved down to Texas, and have been contemplating renting verses buying land and working on building my own place over time so I can stay out of debt. I'm leaning towards buying my own land and building my own house.

Now, I'm not knocking building codes: i know many of them are in place to make sure no one gets hurt, and I want a strong home for the wife and kids when they come along.

But the IBC pdf that the county sent me when I inquired about zoning codes and such is possibly the most confusing thing I've ever read. Does anyone know if there is a "Building Codes for Dummys" website or version out there? Maybe some standard checklist for the homeowner intent on building his own house with his own hands? I'd hate to go through planning my blueprints only to have them denied repeatedly because some aspect of the design are not up to code. Like my father always taught me, measure twice, cut once.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Find someone near that knows the codes in the area, either to draw up the plans or as a general contractor. You do the work, they advise. You can ask questions as you go along. I found most inspectors were helpful. Or find a stock plan, take it to a GOOD lumber yard and let their "man" build a materials list and price it out....James


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Building to code is much more than what the plans say. As an example, the plan will show framed walls but the detail about how to frame according to code is not included. Same for electric, plumbing and HVAC.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In our area- far, far , far from Texas in many respects, the local contractor's group publishes a local building code handbook. Maybe there is something like that?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

there is a place that has put out a series of books called code checker,

http://www.codecheck.com/cc/index.html

they are not all the codes but the major ones,

there are units or one can get the complete set, http://www.codecheck.com/cc/CCComplete2nd.html

there are sample pages at the web site, 
and one can get a cd of the illustrations, for a fee, the books have illustrations in them as well, I have a few of them, and found them helpful,


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Can you post or pm the ones your having trouble with? I can help you out with them. If it is a zoning issue that may just be local ordinance.


----------



## PeasantDaughter (May 31, 2013)

Hi,

I'm an unlicensed architect, been in the field about 18 years. 

Anyway, there's a flip book called "Code Check" which covers most of the basic code you'll need to follow. 

Also, most lay people don't realize that "zoning" code and "building" code are two different things. The IBC is for life-safety and what can qualify as livable and that is the "building" half. The "zoning" half is all about how the city/jurisdiction divides up areas to produce the kind of community they want everyone to live in. This is so you don't have trailer parks in the middle of downtown and high rises in corn fields, or block upon block of only concrete and no place for water to seep into the ground, or apartments with nowhere for anyone to park, etc. The snootier cities may have "design guidelines" which are akin to home owner association covenants dictating how your house looks, the colors that are permitted, etc. This often varies by zone, so if you're in a historic district, for example, you're really restricted in what you can do. 

The kicker is that jurisdictions don't necessarily have to adopt all of the current IBC. Some might still be adhering to an older version. Some only care about very minimum parts, especially if you are in an unincorporated area where they just don't have enough in the city coffers to pay for many building inspectors. So each city is a little different. AND the worst part is that it really is the luck of the draw which building plan checker you get and which building inspector you get. Some get some sick perverse pleasure out of finding reasons to deny a permit. Others get in trouble because they approve things that later could turn out to be a lawsuit. Praying to the building Gods, playing ignorant, and being as friendly and agreeable as can be also help the home owner/builder. Whatever you do, don't get frustrated or angry, because that's like inviting the cook to spit in your soup...

Also, don't feel too bad if your drawings get sent back to you. It happens more often than not even to design professionals. There are a thousand t's to cross and i's to dot and it's easy to miss a couple. And there is also that crap shoot of whether you get a reasonable person at the building department or if you get somebody on a power trip. 

You also might consider hiring an architect simply to save yourself tons of frustration. They might get one round of a half dozen revisions to make. Owner builders might have to go back repeatedly, or deal with a mile long list to correct. People think it's a glamorous job, but the bulk of it is interpreting code and drafting the drawings in ways that are easy for building officials to understand. Prices may sound steep, but most architects don't make any more than a school teacher and they can cut the confusion and time spent in half or more, as well as steer you clear of potential problems. The 80 - 160 hours the architect spends might be more like 3-400 hours were the uninitiated to attempt the same thing. Here in the U.S., we coordinate all of the disciplines needed that your jurisdiction will require for your permit, such as civil and structural engineering, arborists, landscape architects, energy code compliance, and contractor requests for information. If you're in a city or suburb, odds are they aren't going to be too happy with an owner/builder set of drawings. If you're in a rural area, odds are they're going to be happy you're not being an outlaw and will be happy to take your plan check and permit fees. 

But, I get that homesteaders have more time than money and want to DIY everything. So I'd start with your planning department and follow their guidelines religiously. Purchase the Code Check book. Follow your jurisdiction's IBC handout so that you're complying with whatever IBC they are focused on. It is also a good idea to have as many planning and pre-submittal meetings with the building and planning departments as needed ahead of time so that you're in good shape before you submit. 

Hope I was of some help,

Peasant Daughter


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I would like to add to what peasant daughter said. I have been a builder in Texas for thirty five years so I'd like to say I've seen it all here but the truth is it's not even close. She is correct in everything she said about the process. Let's hope you don't have an inspector with as power trip. With all the experience I have though I still use an architect when I build in a new town. My next job is in central Texas below Austin and without my architect it would have taken me two extra months to jump through those hoops. She will facilitate my permit and I can go to her when I feel I may have an issue. It will save me money and time. It will you too. 

That being said, I understand what the draw is in owner building. I will help you anyway I can I just don't know how accurate it would be for your area. What part of Texas are you from? I might even know your inspector.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

PeasantDaughter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an unlicensed architect, been in the field about 18 years.
> 
> ...


Awesome post and right on the money.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There actually is a book Called Code for Dummies, or something close to it.
USUALLY (not always) Owner built and occupied homes are exempt form the code.
BUT PLEASE even if you are exempt PLEASE build to residential code, its not there to make your life harder It really is there to make you safer and believe it or not there is a reason for EVERYTHING!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> There actually is a book Called Code for Dummies, or something close to it.
> USUALLY (not always) Owner built and occupied homes are exempt form the code.
> BUT PLEASE even if you are exempt PLEASE build to residential code, its not there to make your life harder It really is there to make you safer and believe it or not there is a reason for EVERYTHING!


Fortunately in Texas owner built only exempts you from having to be licensed as a general contractor. They still make you follow code and the MEP's have to be licensed. 

Now building outside the ahj is a whole other can of worms here.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahj?

The last time I read the NBC IT exempted owner occupied dwellings so technically if you fall in that category you can build anything and it is by definition built "to Code"
That's been some years back so it may have changed


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

It's authority having jurisdiction. The municipalities usually have inspectors but the counties don't bother. 

Yes it does say that but when interpreted by inspectors most err on their side of caution. If they inspect and it falls down there is too much liability to not do so. This seems to be the age of the lawyer.


----------



## nosedirt (Sep 24, 2014)

There are three kinds of people involved in construction. First, there are those that know construction and therefore do construction. Then there are inspectors. And then there are people whose 32nd cousin three times removed on his mother's brothers' aunt's side that built a bird house in grade school and now that qualifies him to be a construction expert. 
PeasantDaughter is right on the money with her answer. Wish you all the best and there are some very knowledgeable folks here like the first type I mentioned. They will be very helpful. Happy building!


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

you mentioned two different codes, zoning and construction. Building for dummies has little to do with zoning. 

Zoning tells you if and what you can build, building tells you how it has to be done. Zoning requires a plot map and the location of the proposed building on that lot. If it meets requirements you'll get a permit (you can't build a multi family dwelling in a R1 area).

You can't even begin with the building departments till you get a zoning permit. Building is then according to approved plans, meaning you need plans. Building suppliers often provide free of charge the required stamps for structural members if you buy them there and will advise on size. They will also figure what materials are needed sometimes.

Something most do not understand, probably because they skip page one paragraph one, "These are the minimum requirements for building..." Do you want the minimum a government agency says is okeedokee?


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Fortunately in Texas owner built only exempts you from having to be licensed as a general contractor. They still make you follow code and the MEP's have to be licensed. .


pretty much the norm everywhere, it still must be to code, just no license to do it.

What isn't said is implied, if the homeowner is the general, he can hire whoever he wants under his authority to do it. Meaning no licensed subs either so bubba 32 times removed can do the work.

When it comes right down to, trust is always the greatest quality. There are many codes though so trusted an educated person is a must. For instance most don't know the new insulating codes well nor do they know the glass requirements such as any window within 2' of a door must be tempered glass. Most would just order a window. 

You can always deviate from codes as long as you get someone with the stamp to back it up, but it must meet code requirements. Get an engineer to stamp the plan and the building department will be good with it if what you want isn't found anywhere in the "cook book".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking it was the norm most everywhere too but cant be certain what other states will or wont allow. Don't know what state your from but here pretty much a bond and a fee gets you a GC license. Some towns require a credit check and some vendor referrals but not much else.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

PeasantDaughter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an unlicensed architect, been in the field about 18 years.
> 
> ...


Understanding that you have a vested interest in the answer I'll ask anyway. A quick interweb search finds a number of computer applications available for free or purchase which offer home planning and design services. Good, bad, useful or not? Any that you are familiar with that might be good and allow a prospective builder to design their own structure and bypass your services?


----------



## PeasantDaughter (May 31, 2013)

I have no vested interest in the answer, as I'm swamped with work! I'm just saying that if I were a layperson, knowing what I know, I would still want an architect to push my drawings through. Were I ever to be able to afford to build myself (which I can't because we don't make enough money and I'm single) and even knowing what I know and having the drawing & design skills and doing all that myself, I would still go and pay for an engineer. So more than anything I promote getting the engineering done. And hiring a journeyman electrician. Those are two things you should NOT try and DIY unless you are an expert at. I've met a half dozen homesteaders in real life, and half of them have had house fires...and some of their buildings were, frankly, scary to sleep in. And as an architect, the #1 problem with buildings today is water-proofing. So don't skimp there. (that's an aside, sorry!)

I wouldn't personally go for any on-line anything. It takes local people familiar with local jurisdictions to speed you through the process. I mean, seriously, we know which jurisdictions are difficult or easy, what they want, and even down to which plan checkers are jerks and which ones are awesome. Back in Seattle they even had a scoring system that rewarded architects who consistently produced drawings that did not get comments with expedited processing. Relationships get formed and, also, a set of drawings signed by professionals also transfers some bit of liability onto them. 

As for owner/builder permits, I have never seen them exempt from codes, but like mreynolds says, they put the owner take on the liability of general contractor. They probably only still exist for two reasons: 1) is that building your home is part of the whole manifest destiny thing and there would be revolt if that right was taken away and 2) it places full liability on the owner as contractor and removes liability from their sub-contractors. Which means if a sub does something all jacked up, you don't have any recourse like you would if you had a general contractor. General contractors, poor guys, have to carry a huge amount of insurance as a result. 

Liability these days is tied in with re-sale and the ability for people to get mortgages financed, and anything in lien with the title in someone else's name needs to be insured so the liability doesn't pass onto them. So if you ever want to sell, since most people have to buy with a loan, getting that permit and being insurable is critical. 

So my personal opinion is you should do the time and make yourself thoroughly knowledgeable about what requirements there are for your residence in both planning and building, or go to someone locally who does building every day. I don't believe there is anything trustworthy in the middle.

Hope that is helpful! 

Oh, the bitter irony of landless architects too poor to build themselves...(sigh)


----------



## PeasantDaughter (May 31, 2013)

Added: even if I were to not get a permit, I would still hire an engineer, and I wouldn't trust some on-line services to do more than basic drafting. But a permit requires more knowledge than that.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

PeasantDaughter said:


> I have no vested interest in the answer, as I'm swamped with work! I'm just saying that if I were a layperson, knowing what I know, I would still want an architect to push my drawings through. Were I ever to be able to afford to build myself (which I can't because we don't make enough money and I'm single) and even knowing what I know and having the drawing & design skills and doing all that myself, I would still go and pay for an engineer. So more than anything I promote getting the engineering done. And hiring a journeyman electrician. Those are two things you should NOT try and DIY unless you are an expert at. I've met a half dozen homesteaders in real life, and half of them have had house fires...and some of their buildings were, frankly, scary to sleep in. And as an architect, the #1 problem with buildings today is water-proofing. So don't skimp there. (that's an aside, sorry!)
> 
> I wouldn't personally go for any on-line anything. It takes local people familiar with local jurisdictions to speed you through the process. I mean, seriously, we know which jurisdictions are difficult or easy, what they want, and even down to which plan checkers are jerks and which ones are awesome. Back in Seattle they even had a scoring system that rewarded architects who consistently produced drawings that did not get comments with expedited processing. Relationships get formed and, also, a set of drawings signed by professionals also transfers some bit of liability onto them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. As a business aside- if you've got more work than you know what to do with and your not making enough money you're not charging enough. Work less, make more. It's easier.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> Thanks for the answer. As a business aside- if you've got more work than you know what to do with and your not making enough money you're not charging enough. Work less, make more. It's easier.


I am the same, but by choice. The idea of supply and demand dictates cost is what's gotten us in the shape were in. Cost for me is dictated by myself and how I'd like to treat others and be treated.

What the vast majority don't understand is "love your neighbor" isn't a suggestion, it's what this globe was built on. Violate that principle and government is the penalty and governments only function is to regulate freedom. It regulates freedom away, that's how it makes freedom equal for all. Soooo, when I take advantage of another for personal gain I, by my actions give government a reason to regulate.

When government regulates we are already in the penalty phase. 

You, in your endever had better have a firm foundation. You are not doing something for yourself, you are doing something for the freedom of another. Do what you do and well with the intention that you don't want another to suffer from your mistakes and you'll be doing all you can.

It's hard to explain, but in order to protect our own freedom we must protect the freedoms of others to ensure our own. Use our freedom to infringe upon another for personal gain because "there's no law against it" and there will be.

What I charge has little do do with how in demand I am and people wait years for me, no joke.


----------



## PeasantDaughter (May 31, 2013)

Well, we're getting off topic here!

But I agree with beenaround, that kind of thinking has gotten us into this mess we're in. I also happen to have raised two kids and sent them to college by myself. I make a decent living working for someone who I respect because he doesn't gouge anyone. And the way we keep afloat is because we work smarter than a lot of other firms. People come to us because they are more than just dollar signs and we serve ordinary folk, and I wouldn't have it any other way, because working for the uber rich was disgusting. 

Anyway, i shared here because we don't/shouldn't do everything for bucks. If that was the case, this forum wouldn't exist. We're here to help each other out - not criticize each other.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> Thanks for the answer. As a business aside- if you've got more work than you know what to do with and your not making enough money you're not charging enough. Work less, make more. It's easier.


Not always a easy as it sounds. It is a good theory and it does work often but there is still the demand side that goes with the supply part. If you have time you can read builder magazine from 2008 to 2010 and you will see how many went under that were high end low volume builders. Plus this seems to be the age of Wal-Mart where low prices prices trump All.


----------



## kronk (Mar 26, 2015)

New here, but old in every other way.
First, whether you are self performing or not, buy or borrow a copy of Willis Wagner's _Modern Carpentry_. This is the book that we taught a lot of apprentices out of - back in the days when people were interested in learning to work with their hands. It's a little pricey now, but it'll give even a novice nail bender a great foundation on the minutia that goes into general carpentry. Learning the basics and the proper associated lingo will save you money as well as make it easier for you to communicate with inspectors, subs, et al. Sounding like ya know what you're doing can be a real boon when dealing with inspector and plans review types 'cuz they don't tend to get as picky
if they feel that you are competent and likely to do a good job without their climbing into your cage. That said, don't get too smart or some sociopath bureaucrat may take umbrage. 

As far as building codes in Texas go, the State has_ generally _ adopted three; the UBC, SBC, & IBC most recently. Again, somewhat generally, the State allows individual municipalities to operate under their own version of the Federal Supremacy Clause, whereby the local can usually add to the State requirements, but typically can not make them any less stringent. To further complicate lives they also have electrical, HVAC, plumbing and energy conservation codes, and learning to operate within the constraints and best practices required for compliance is a big part of why contractors get paid. It ain't all about poundin' nails. 

So here's the advice; KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid). The FHA has some old post WWII bungalow designs that were created and later refined to allow for more economical construction that are great for first time DIY builders. Following WWII hundreds of thousands were built all over the country. Twenty to twenty four feet square they are small enough that I've built them single handed in a pinch. In one of their updates everything is laid out on 24" centers with single wall top plates and metal clips to support wall finishes in corners to save lumber and eliminate uninsulated corners. The roof rafters/trusses direct bear on the wall studs, which in turn bear directly on the floor joists or slab. Traditional framing wastes a lot of wood, so you don't necessarily want to build exactly the way the older texts recommend, but they are still a valuable part of the education. More modern updates to stick building like insulated headers and such are also easily adapted to the old 5 room designs (LR, Eat-in Kitchen, Bath, & 2 BR). The one I just described was built using a low pitched roof as a one story bungalow, and with a steep pitched roof that allowed for an attic that could later be easily converted to additional living space. The age of the 4,800 s.f. McMansion is dead and gone. Learning to live small is where it's at.

I built a 16'x24' Tiny House for my bud after his divorce. It had a sleeping loft that a six footer could stand up in, a great room, kitchen, laundry closet and bath on the first floor, and covered porch across the front. He bought used windows for next to nothing, we scratch built the one and only door, he grabbed used plumbing fixtures and and recycled half of his electrical. The glorified shed was balloon framed with 12' long 2x4 studs 24" on center and sheathed with recycled 1-1/2" isocyanate foam board after we attached some steel T-bulb diagonal shear braces on each side of each corner. The loft head room was partly due to the ceiling formed by the loft floor only being 7'2" overhead. We cut down some old corrugated galv-alume to finish the outside walls and roof, and drywalled the interior. The foundation was concrete piers poured in Fast Foot bags, and the floor was framed out of salt treated 2"x6" with their span split by a pier supported wood center beam. "Code" doesn't dictate interior finishes beyond fire taping the drywall, so his OSB floors got two coats of acrylic porch paint and he covered everything else in some close-out latex flat white. The stair was a ship's ladder affair, but it was absent for his final. We just claimed the attic/loft was storage. Long and short of it all was he spent less than $10,000 for 700 sq. ft. of living space that he can literally heat with a couple of candles and keep cool with a window fan (roof and deck were also insulated with recycled foam and cellulose was blown into all of the voids).
To the plans review and inspectors it was nothing but an over grown shed, so they didn't bother getting out of the car as long as we were there to bring them the permit.

Couple of last things. Read up on the German/Scandinavian Passive Solar standards. Passive solar design, especially in Texas, has the potential to allow a true Zero energy home. One other easy build for newbies is a system that uses a surface bonding cement called Quikwall.

http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/Projects/MortarlessBlockConstructionWithQuikwall.pdf
http://www.quikrete.com/productlines/QuickwallSurfaceBondingCement.asp

Built my old shop using it, and I can't lay block worth a lick. Insulated the outside with foam covered with Dryvit, put down an insulated slab with PEX tubing run throughout, a reinforced steel roof with all sorts of waterproofing and drainage that we later planted a green roof on. Had a south facing trombe wall of black poly drums filled with water, and I heated the whole thing with a recycled domestic water heater for less than $30 but that was just 'cuz I'm old and like stayin' toasty. System stayed around 65 all winter long with no more help than our body heat and the heat off of my fluorescent light ballasts. 

Now don't think about doing a green roof for your first project, but the Quikwall system is mighty slick, and depending upon where in Texas you intend to build, you might do better to go with storm proof rather than imitate Dorothy.

Last suggestion... I swear! 
Grab a copy of a basic drafting software package like 3D Home Architect or something similar. They're maybe $20-30 at Costco, and surprisingly feature filled and easy to use for the money. They probably won't draw the details that the plans review guys will want, but it's been my experience that you can avoid a lot of residential plan details just by including well written drawing notes, and that's another valuable learning tool. Look at somebody elses drawings that were submitted for their building permit. Far as I know it's all public information in most jurisdictions, ya just may have to pay for the copying.

Alright... I lied. Think about buying a travel trailer or an old RV and just living on the land where you're building. Why pay rent? I'd live in a tent first.

Sorry for the TL;DR magnum opus, but it's a pretty big project even for a small house, and I hate to see people waste their hard earned dough just for lack of knowledge.
Good luck, and along with cutting twice, 'cuz it's still too short, Plan the work, and then work the plan! The mistakes you make in your head and on paper are the best kind... 'cuz they don't cost ya nuthin'.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

PeasantDaughter said:


> Well, we're getting off topic here!
> 
> But I agree with beenaround, that kind of thinking has gotten us into this mess we're in. I also happen to have raised two kids and sent them to college by myself. I make a decent living working for someone who I respect because he doesn't gouge anyone. And the way we keep afloat is because we work smarter than a lot of other firms. People come to us because they are more than just dollar signs and we serve ordinary folk, and I wouldn't have it any other way, because working for the uber rich was disgusting.
> 
> Anyway, i shared here because we don't/shouldn't do everything for bucks. If that was the case, this forum wouldn't exist. We're here to help each other out - not criticize each other.


I didn't mean it as criticism. I've lived by the theory that I don't have to make every dollar, but I do need to make enough dollars. Properly valuing your time and effort doesn't mean you're taking advantage of others. It can prevent others from taking advantage of you. I've seen businesses fail because they've overcharged what the market will bear. I've also seen businesses fail because they've undercharged. Especially when it is your direct labor and knowledge that is being charged its difficult to make up shortfalls in income with high volume. Everyone needs to decide that balance for themselves but if I'm going to err it's going to be on the side that benefits me or my family. Given the choice between working 50 hours a week at a lower rate or 40 at a slightly higher rate I'll take the extra 10 hours to spend doing things with my wife, child and grandchild. I can always find a way to make more money, I've never figure out how to make more time. I've successfully negotiated my price downward for people I've liked and work I wanted to do, I've never successfully negotiated my going rate upward.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I was able to escape building permits and code by building my homestead small enough that the structure was unregulated. Where my homestead was that was 200 sq ft.

But, or course, 200 sq ft of living space wasn't enough to live in. What I did was to design a home with a large attic, which effectively added another 300 sq ft of living space. I don't think they can throw you in jail for efficient use of attic space.

At any rate no inspectors bothered me. Here's what it looked like when I moved in, before proper siding was on.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

th_Wolverine said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I just moved down to Texas, and have been contemplating renting verses buying land and working on building my own place over time so I can stay out of debt. I'm leaning towards buying my own land and building my own house.
> 
> ...


unfortunately, Wolverine.... you violated the most basic of 'rules'.... You 'asked'. Much better to 'don't ask/don't tell'. Unless you are buying inside city limits and/or getting a mortgage, you can pretty much build whatever you want. Most Tx counties are now requiring an inspected septic system... IF you TELL them you're building. If you contract out, you WILL have to get your septic permit. Ten acres of more, septic tank/field.... less, you have to go to a jet system.
If a bank is involved, there will be continuous inspections to see that you are building up to code.....the bank is protecting their investment.

I build all the time, and never ask for 'help' from the county. 

The codes, one should realize, are the bare minimum to keep a structure 'standing'. I know most of the codes, and 'over' build.

buy or download basic books on housing construction.... some basic rules to follow... and if you can, build out of sight of the road, otherwise the tax assessors will be visiting regularly, waiting for you to 'finish', so they can slap taxes on you.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

PeasantDaughter and MReynolds, your number of posts on the forum is really low but they are so detailed and thought out that there ought to be some kind of multiplier built in. You two should get at least a 10x multiplier every time you hit the submit button. :dance:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

chuckhole said:


> PeasantDaughter and MReynolds, your number of posts on the forum is really low but they are so detailed and thought out that there ought to be some kind of multiplier built in. You two should get at least a 10x multiplier every time you hit the submit button. :dance:



Thanks. I always try to post like I would talk face to face. I have been to trade forums that belittle posters about (simple to the pro) questions they have asked. They never stop to think that they themselves were not born with that knowledge and someone had to show them how way back when. That's the main reason I like it here so much. Everyone I have come across is helpful to me and others. 

My post count will go up now that I have my garden in.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> USUALLY (not always) Owner built and occupied homes are exempt form the code


 As a builder in the northeast, I have found quite the opposite. There are no exceptions in my state for any dwelling occupied on a full time basis. I doubt that most local jurisdictions would be willing to make exceptions, since they can farm the inspection work out to third parties, while keeping a percentage of the total permit fees.


----------

